# RichFaces CommandButton mit PopUp verwenden



## kossy (12. Nov 2012)

Hallo !

Ich habe gerade folgendes implementiert. Ich habe einen Rich Faces CommandButton in meine JSF Seite eingebunden. Diese Komponente enthält das Attribut "oncomplete". Diesem Attribut ist eine JavaScript Funktion hinterlegt:

*oncomplete="showDriverWindow();return false;"*

Die in der Funktion hinterlegte Logik läuft wie gewünscht, aber was mich jetzt stört ist die Tatsache, das der PopUop Blocker meines Browsers nervt.

Wenn ich das ganze mit einem einfachen HTML Element baue, dann kommt der PopUp Blocker nicht dazwischen:

*<input class="button" type="button" value="Mein Button" onclick="showDriverWindow();return false;">
							</input>*

Kan ich so etwas mit dem Command Button lösen? Bitte keine HInweise auf den CommandLink oder das PopUpPanel von JSF, dass hilft mir leider auch nicht weiter.

Viele Grüße und danke für die Hilfe !


----------



## sence (12. Nov 2012)

schau mal ob das dir weiterhilft
Javascript window.open is blocked by IE popup blocker - Stack Overflow


----------



## kossy (12. Nov 2012)

Leider hilft mir das auch nicht weiter


----------

